# Quiz: What Kind of Guy Is He Really?



## chocobon (Jan 14, 2007)

Quiz: What Kind of Guy Is He Really?|


----------



## pinkbundles (Jan 14, 2007)

Metrosexual...but I don't think so. If he is, it's b/c I have a big say in everything we do and what he wears. LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Jan 15, 2007)

snob?! no way. my toby is not a snob  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Jan 15, 2007)

Mama's boy.

I don't know about that.

Although he does love his mom. Lol.


----------



## KimC2005 (Jan 15, 2007)

The Snob..

Which is not really accurate..


----------



## jessimau (Jan 15, 2007)

The Frat Boy? Haha!! Far from it, just a relaxed, casual guy.


----------



## rejectstar (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah, I had to laugh... apparently mine is a Frat Boy. Umm... he's not even in college. Haha. No way he's even close to Frat Boy status. I dunno if I could deal with a guy like that!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Jan 20, 2007)

mines a mamas boy......not really accurate but him n his mom do get along quite well which is good....his mom likes me and can even see me bein her daughter-in-law which is good for me.


----------

